# trying to install php-mysql interface



## bluethundr (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello, 

 I am attempting to install the php-mysql interface using the php-extensions port. This is the error I get


```
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.2/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c: In function 'php_mysqli_fetch_into_hash':
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.2/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:1214: error: 'zend_fcall_info' has no member named 'object_ptr'
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.2/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:1247: error: 'zend_fcall_info_cache' has no member named 'called_scope'
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.2/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:1248: error: 'zend_fcall_info_cache' has no member named 'object_ptr'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions.
```

I could use some help getting past this error. Long time linux user here but really new to freebsd!


----------



## gilinko (Jul 24, 2010)

What is the actual error? Error code 1 is just a generic error. What version of mysql do you have installed?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks like a pthread error. Check 'make config' of the related ports for threading options that are turned on. Or run [cmd=]grep -i thread /var/db/ports/*/options[/cmd].


----------



## bluethundr (Jul 24, 2010)

gilinko said:
			
		

> What is the actual error? Error code 1 is just a generic error. What version of mysql do you have installed?



@gilinko: Well I'm on MySQL 5.0.86 on this machine. And I know this denotes a lack of unix savviness, but may I ask how I get to the actual error? I tried tailing the messages log but, no dice! 

@DuthDaemon: here ya go 


```
/var/db/ports/apache22/options:WITH_THREADS=true
```


----------



## gilinko (Jul 24, 2010)

The error is usually written a few to many lines before it throws an error code, so in the future it's easier just to provide the full output and not just the last lines. But DD's guess it probably the correct one. You need to remove the threads option from apache and recompile it and any modules that depend on it(php et al). Threads usually don't work very well with php.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 24, 2010)

For the record: I have Apache 2.2.15 with threads enabled, and PHP 5.3.2. I just 'made' databases/php5-mysqli to test (I don't need/use it) and it built fine ..


----------



## bluethundr (Jul 25, 2010)

*onward and upward! progress to report and one new wrinke...*

Thanks for the input! Ok, so I went back to apache and php and deinstalled both and reinstalled being careful to disable threads in apache. Next I went into /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions and deinstalled and reinstalled and SUCCESS!!

But my ultimate goal is to setup a wordpress server. So I was able to make great progress towards that goal. Apache/PHP/MySQL are all working splendidly! Including php-mysqli.. that's working too.

But when I attempt to install phpMyAdmin (a nice thing to have) this is what occurs...


the output was a bit too long, so I put it into a paste so you can see the errors.

phpMyAdmin error

It seems to be a problem with png. As you can see towards the end of the output I've provided I attempt to delete png-1.4.3. But it just claims that it isn't installed and when I attempt to restart the process I end up stuck in the same place. Help! :\


----------



## gilinko (Jul 26, 2010)

I would say that this line is a big hint:

```
An older version of graphics/png is already installed (png-1.2.40)
```

You are trying to install a new version of png(1.4.3) and it complains about the old still being in place(1.2.40), and thusly it can't install the new version before you have removed the old one. Since the new one can't be installed, which version of png should you deinstall?

This will help:

```
pkg_info | grep 'png'
```


----------

